# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Litonotus cygnus.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros y espero que hayáis pasado una buena Semana Santa, os dejo una foto en contraste de fases de  Litonotus cygnus junto a un rosario de células de cianobacteria. 



Espero que os guste la foto.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (18-abr-2017),HUESITO (17-abr-2017),Jonasino (17-abr-2017),Los terrines (17-abr-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo dos fotos más de Litonotus cygnus, cuerpo delgado, lanceolado y en las zonas terminales con cilios.
Aproximadamente 200um.





Lo siguiente será un vídeo.

Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

F. Lázaro (18-abr-2017),HUESITO (18-abr-2017),Jonasino (18-abr-2017),Los terrines (18-abr-2017),perdiguera (18-abr-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros y aficionados a la microscopia subo un vídeo de Litonotus Cignus en contraste de fases.
Un vídeo vale más que mil palabras   




En el proximo pos voy a intentar hacer algunas puntualizaciones. 

Un saludo y gracias.

----------

HUESITO (19-abr-2017),Jonasino (19-abr-2017),Los terrines (18-abr-2017)

----------


## Jonasino

¡Que colorido¡

----------

frfmfrfm (20-abr-2017)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo esta ultima foto donde pongo nombre a unos elementos que se pueden ver en la foto.



Un saludo y muchas gracias.

----------

HUESITO (21-abr-2017),Jonasino (21-abr-2017),Los terrines (21-abr-2017)

----------

